# Hog Island Boat Works - LTM 16 Rotomolded Skiff



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

So Tom this looks like the same build as a Yeti cooler. Strong is an under statement.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

There are all kinds of interesting questions. 

- Will the rotomold process keep the price of the skiff low compared to a similar fiberglass boats?

- Are there structural advantages or disadvantages?

- What will the weight and draft be compared to a similar fiberglass boat?

- This particular builder is in Colorado. Will rotomold skiffs excel at saltwater flats fishing?


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

I can speak on this with somewhat intelligence...

as some of you know...my primary fishing takes place in freshwater trout streams...and the boat that I typically use are drift boats...

Hog Island has been a reputable drift boat manufacturer for a while...there boats are dang near bulletproof.  If there skiff is anything like there drift boats, it will be a top notch product.  I have had the chance to row a HI drift boat several times...and it is one of the best that I've rowed.  (this is an opinion)

**side note, there is a pretty similar argument that happens between rowers and boat owners about the best drifter, raft, skiff, etc. for trout streams.  I personally have a Hyde, and have always had Hydes.  A LOT of others prefer Clacka's.

Back on topic...this will be very interesting to see this product.  The only downsides I see right off the bat, are repairs (if needed) and price.  Hog Island's are far from cheap.

For comparison between drift boats to see innovations, etc (which may be a preview of what they could do with a skiff) Check out the following links (fair warning, it will be a different world for A LOT of you folks though)

http://hydeoutdoors.com/home.shtml
http://www.clackacraft.com/
http://www.boulderboatworks.com/

and of course...

http://hogislandboatworks.com/hog-island-ltd16.html


**take a look at this page, to see "what makes their boats so special"

http://hogislandboatworks.com/hog-island-drift-boats.html

Would you slide your fiberglass skiff down a 200 ft rocky incline by the bow eye? 

Worried about hull flex? ;D


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

> There is not a lot of information on the site but its an interesting development. A manufacture who is going to start building skiffs using the rotomold process.
> 
> http://hogislandboatworks.com/hog-island-skiff.html


They in Egypt or something?


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

> There are all kinds of interesting questions.
> 
> - Will the rotomold process keep the price of the skiff low compared to a similar fiberglass boats?   prob a touch more expensive
> 
> ...


----------



## dscott (Aug 2, 2007)

Don t we already have roto molded boats? Logic boats, Triumph's - aren't both roto molded?

Don


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Yep, Triumph (formerly Logic) are roto-molded and pretty darn tough. They are about the same weight as FRP construction. 

I've seen some major hull failures, but then again I've seen major FRP hull failures too, so it's all relative. 

They seem to hold up well in most all conditions, just another way of doing things.


----------



## jdd1091 (Dec 28, 2009)

Anything new on these?


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

That is not an Egyptian Pyramid, it is the Mall of Memphis TN. 
A RM skiff would be great for rocky rivers. There is a reason that 99% of all non sea kayaks are RM construction.


----------



## ducktrooper (May 6, 2008)

A very good friend of mine told me that one of the top Orvis fly guides in the country bought 2 of them because he was so impressed after trying one. He guides in AR on rocky rivers that are tailwaters. He was blown away with the quality.


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKqjr660neU


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Very cool! I own three sea kayaks, all roto. Someone mentioned repairs. They are a pain to impossible with rotos! One thing that is a well know fact amoung sea kayaks on the west coast is that oyster bars can slice a roto boat wide open! It a cool idea and I hope it works out well. I'd love to see one in person.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Pandion,
That a roto kayak is sliced right open by oysters is the opposite of everything I've ever read about them. Can you point to some info on this? I've searched and all I find is that it will scratch them.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

They get sliced if it has a thin spot...been there  :'(

Repeated abrasion will wear away hull material leaving a weaker area.
All it takes is one solid slide across the razor edge of an oyster, looks like a box knife cut it.

http://www.emotionkayaks.com/HTML/instructions/Polyethylene_Repair_Guide.pdf


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

> They get sliced if it has a thin spot...been there  :'(
> 
> Repeated abrasion will wear away hull material leaving a weaker area.
> All it takes is one solid slide across the razor edge of an oyster, looks like a box knife cut it.
> ...


Exactly. I did alot of kayaking in the 10000 islands, and if you kit a oyster bar going with the tide, it works like a cheese grater riping strings of roto right off the bottom.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

It is a cool idea and probably perfect for rocky rivers with smooth rocks but I can't see it lasting in oyster country.


----------

